# Deadpool: Xbox 360



## MPorter (Jul 6, 2013)

One of the reasons I love owning a comic book store... people just bring you cool stuff. I now have a copy of this game sitting under the cash register waiting to be taken home tonight. I intend to get no sleep tonight and play the heck out of it.

Full report will come after I have recovered.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 18, 2013)

You have a long recovery period.

I bought this on PS3 yesterday.


----------



## Nzuev (Jul 22, 2013)

Deadpool! What a wild card. From begining to the end, the humor delivered if not perfectly, but at least didn't lose it's wierdness and meta. But the gameplay lacks that charm. So, I'd say the game is fun now, but I don't think it will hold up in years to come


----------

